# Free Shipping - The Spice House



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 17, 2017)

I was noodling around on their Facebook page, checking out if they have any offers. The did have a coupon for 20% off earlier this month, but that was for in-store use only. Someone inquired if they would take it for online orders. Spice House replied that it was good only in-store, but online orders were getting free shipping on orders of $45 or more for "at least two weeks". That post was made on 9-4, so it's possible that Monday, 9-18, _could_ be the last day for free shipping on $45.

If you've been running up a list of things you need, you might want to mosey over to *The Spice House* and find out if you qualify for free shipping.


----------

